

Sleeping With Your Cofounder - peterkchen
http://founderdating.com/sleeping-with-your-cofounder

======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6887989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6887989)

------
vampirechicken
It's twice as hard to convince one cofounder to screw the other out of their
equity when they're married to each other.

